# interno di chiesa



## pizzi

Questa domanda è un po' specifica .

Mi piacerebbe sapere se esiste un termine per descrivere l'interno di una chiesa, riferito alla parte normalmente frequentata da fedeli, cioè dove si officia la Messa e dove si prega. _
Aula_, in genere, definisce edifici a pianta rettangolare: ma secondo voi, si può usare _aula_ per qualsiasi interno di chiesa? A me pare di no; avrei delle difficoltà a dire che San Pietro è un'_aula_...

Il quesito mi sorge ora che sto trattando un edificio articolatissimo, in cui se parlo genericamente di *interno di chiesa* (a pianta quadrata, con cappelle laterali aperte larghe quanto il corpo centrale, più presbiterio e coro) si possono ingenerare equivoci con cappelle private secondarie e sagrestie aperte e altro ancora.

Posso far ricorso ad _area adibita al culto_, ma se devo esprimere un concetto più "fisico"?

Grazie degli aiuti


----------



## longplay

Prova con spazio davanti all'altare (maggiore?),pavimentato con... .Vorrei sapere anche io se esiste un termine per indicare questo spazio.Buona ricerca e salve!
PS L'interno di una chiesa è TUTTO l'internoresbiterio,cappelle,transetti,altare,sacrestia,abside ecc.


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> L'interno di una chiesa è TUTTO l'internoresbiterio,cappelle,transetti,altare,sacrestia,abside ecc.



Appunto !

Ciao, long


----------



## violadaprile

Io direi "navata" o magari "navata centrale", o magari "navata antistante all'altare". Si parla di navata anche se la chiesa non è piena.
Se si tratta di cappelle laterali, in genere si dice "davanti alla cappella di S. ....".
Se invece è altrove, potrebbe essere nella "cripta", nel "chiostro", ecc.
Comunque lo spazio riservato ai fedeli è la "navata" (naos e pronaos, la parte del tempio greco riservata alla preghiera).
In spagnolo la "nave" è un capannone.

Potresti forse dire "presbiterio", che però comprende anche lo spazio dietro l'altare, tradizionalmente riservato ai celebranti.

Aula si riferisce piuttosto a una stanza unica chiusa dai lati. Secondo me S.Pietro non è un'aula ma una cattedrale.
Secondo me.


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Si parla di navata anche se la chiesa non è piena



 Viola, cosa significa?


----------



## violadaprile

Che la parte centrale della chiesa si chiama navata, anche se la chiesa è piccola o se ci sono solo tre persone. 
(PS scusa ho fatto un paio di correzioni  )
Intendevo dire che per parlare di navata non occorre che la chiesa sia enorme


----------



## longplay

il problema era :se parlo genericamente di interno...equivoci.Ti ho solo dato ragione e mi sono chiesto persino "perché le è venuto in mente di parlare di interno"?

Navata andrebbe bene,solo che identifica tutto lo spazio della chiesa in lunghezza,escluso l' atrio,se c'è.Se la chiesa è quadrata ,la navata rischia di prendersi tutto lo
spazio.Pizzi ce lo potrebbe spiegare. Aggiungo,cordialmente,che S.Pietro è, più specificamente, una Basilica.


----------



## pizzi

Mi spiace, ma navata non va bene in questo contesto, in quanto la pianta è quadrata, e la navata è comunque uno spazio longitudinale. Allo stesso modo, per edifici a pianta poligonale o circolare, come i battisteri, non si può parlare di navata.
In più, è solo una parte della chiesa: se ìndico navata, escludo il presbiterio e tutto il resto.

Mi è venuto in mente di parlare di interno di chiesa, long, perché spesso ci lavoro . Nel caso specifico che ha mosso la mia domanda, ho fatto saggi stratigrafici sulle pareti all'interno di una chiesa, ma solo nelle zone dedicate al culto. Da qui la richiesta se vi fosse un unico termine, o un aggettivo + sostantivo, o una perifrasi che comprendesse tutte queste aree, nelle loro diversità, ma anche nella comune vocazione. 

_*Z*__*ona x*_ invece di: _... nello spazio centrale, ma anche nella controfacciata, nelle cappelle laterali, nel presbiterio, nel coro, negli intercolumni..._


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... perché spesso ci lavoro ...


Da pontefice? 

Qualche idea _ad hoc_:
_Spazio/sito/sala di congrega, interiore pubblico, sala principale_ ...


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> _/sala di congrega, interiore pubblico, sala principale_ ...



Francis carissimo , _sala di congrega_ suona come luogo di raccolta di malavitosi ; _interiore pubblico_ può essere il titolo di una mostra di arredamento d'avanguardia; e comunque il concetto di sala non s'attaglia molto ad uno spazio ecclesiastico.

Papizzi


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, cara _papizza (sg. femm. di papizzi), _tua santità __. Sarebbero appunto i malavitosi quelli che dovrebbero "congregarsi" ogni tanto in chiesa ...

Ma sul serio, volevo solo suggerire l'idea di cercare qualche termine che non tanto accentua "il culto", ma piuttosto lo spazio, dove i fedeli "si radunano" (quindi _non_ il battistero, sagrestia, campanile, cantina  ... ecc.). Il termine _congrega_ viene usata anche nel contesto ecclesiastico ("congregazione religiosa"), ma ho capito bene il senso "negativo" della stessa parola, quindi ok. 

A proposito, come si chiama uno "spazio" (casa, stanza, aula, sala ... qualsiasi cosa sia fisicamente) dedicato al culto o per i fedeli che però non è una chiesa o templo nel vero senso della parola, ma compie una tale funzione? Forse ci potrebbe servire ...


----------



## longplay

Scegli,se ti pare,tra : aula o sala di culto;sala o aula o spazio cultuale (o liturgico);liturgico mi piace molto.Ci sarebbe anche "navata dei fedeli",ma tu hai una chiesa X^2,perciò
non calza (o si?).Zona liturgica?Mi pare discreto.Vedi tu e fammi sapere.salve! PS sono ovviamente libere le combinazioni tra sostantivo e aggettivo,ad esempio
zona (spazio)liturgico-cultuale.


----------



## pizzi

_Spazio liturgico_ è perfetto per francis , e con qualche puntualizzazione, va bene anche per ciò che devo descrivere, anche se continua a mancare qualcosa . 
Aula e navata le scarto, come già detto prima; sala è riduttivo, e mi fa venire in mente i negozi vuoti e illuminati al neon dove si ritrovano i Testimoni di Geova.


----------



## longplay

Non credo che troverai molto di più ,se scarti anche "area cultuale(liturgica)".Tutti i sostantivi e aggettivi che ho indicato sono reperibili in testi che riguardano
la descrizione architettonico-funzionale di chiese,cattedrali ecc.A questo punto non ti resta altro che rivolgerti al vescovato di competenza.Mica
sarai un architetto?Spero di sapere il risultato della ricerca di....qualcosa che ancora manca!


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> .Mica sarai un architetto?



No, tranqull*, non sono un architetto afasico . Sì, penso che ormai abbiamo dato fondo a tutte le possibilità! E grazie dell'aiuto !

Potresti scrivere un po' meno _attillato_? Ad esempio. uno spazio dopo la punteggiatura...


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> _Spazio liturgico_ .... anche se continua a mancare qualcosa  ...



E qui il problema: ci manca qualcosa ... _Spazio liturgico_ non mi va molto bene, anche se non riesco a spiegare precisamente perché. Forse ho una sbagliata impressione, ma il termine "spazio liturgico" mi pare troppo _liturgico _(astratto)e quindi per me non esprime bene l'idea della divisione dell'interno dell'edificio di una chiesa in varie parti ... _Aula _e _navata _non vanno bene neanche per me.  E variare in qualche modo le parole "spazio" e "assamblea"? ...


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> E qui il problema: ci manca qualcosa ... _Spazio liturgico_ non mi va molto bene, anche se non riesco a spiegare precisamente perché. Forse ho una sbagliata impressione, ma il termine "spazio liturgico" mi pare troppo _liturgico _(astratto)e quindi per me non esprime bene l'idea della divisione dell'interno dell'edificio di una chiesa in varie parti.



Ecco, hai colto nel segno. Le risposte che trattano un luogo metafisico faticano un po' a rendere il luogo fisico. E io, facendo lavori fisici sulle pareti del luogo x, ho difficoltà a dire: _La rimozione degli intonaci dallo spazio liturgico..._


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità, ho guardato un po' anche qualche dizionario _online _in mia lingua madre, ma senza risultati utili. Insomma, la probabile conclusione è che semplicemente non esiste un termine "semplice" per esprimere una determinata parte della chiesa che corrisponda appunto a "esigenze" specifiche oppure a qualsiasi aspetto concreto. 

Mi pare anche che si tratti d'una cosa generalizzabile: p.e. come si potrebbe denominare l'interiore d'una casa (o alloggio) che comprende il soggiorno, la camera da letto e la cucina, ma esclude il bagno e l'ingresso? ...


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Ecco, hai colto nel segno. Le risposte che trattano un luogo metafisico faticano un po' a rendere il luogo fisico. E io, facendo lavori fisici sulle pareti del luogo x, ho difficoltà a dire: _La rimozione degli intonaci dallo spazio liturgico..._





Non dirlo proprio per niente: è stridente,inutile e forse diminutivo del tuo lavoro.  Pane al pane e vino al vino !
Ma,all'inizio,  non scercavi mica una indicassione strettamente fisica del luogo-funzione ?????  .Ciao.


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> Ma,all'inizio,  non scercavi mica una indicassione strettamente fisica del luogo-funzione?



Sì. Non mi sono mossa da lì . Ma se non si trova, forse non la conosciamo ancora, o forse non esiste...


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> Non dirlo proprio per niente: è stridente,inutile e forse diminutivo del tuo lavoro.  Pane al pane e vino al vino !
> Ma,all'inizio,  non scercavi mica una indicassione strettamente fisica del luogo-funzione ?????  .Ciao.



Senza ironia, ma per curiosità sincera: la pronuncia toscana tipo "*sc*ercare" invece di "*c*ercare" la conosco. Domanda: esiste anche "indica*ss*ione" invece di "indica*z*ione" ?


----------



## pizzi

Forse solo _vino al vino_...


----------



## longplay

Senza ironia: la pronuncia toscana stretta-stretta sarebbe un po' diversa.Indicassione potrebbe esistere un po' più a nord,ma non in Toscana.Non sono toscano,ma
volevo imitare un dialetto che credo abbastanza conosciuto da Pizzi,visto che vive in Emilia(-Romagna).In ogni caso,non sono vocaboli veramente italiani.Ciao.


----------



## pizzi

Pizzi è alloctona e nomade in tutta Italia ; in ogni caso, long, se vuoi storpiare parole in senso dialettale dovresti scriverlo  (so che perde carica ironica, così ). In questo forum ci sono molti stranieri che imparano l'italiano, e letture eterodosse potrebbero indurre confusione .


----------



## violadaprile

Cosa ne dici di "campata centrale"?


----------



## longplay

E' molto tardi,ma vorrei tentare un altro suggerimento.Forse andrebbe bene,per la tua
idea,pensare all'area in cui si celebrano i sacramenti (battesimo,confessione,messa e comunione,cresima,matrimoni e altro). Quest'area,che è solo una nella mente, in
realtà può includere più ambienti "fisicamente" diversi (fonte battesimale,confessionale,sala di preghiera e altare,presbiterio e cori ecc.).Però ,nel complesso,questi ambienti
formano un area "sacramentale".Non importa se sono vicinissimi,attaccati uno all'altro,o lontani o esterni rispetto all'edificio principale.Suggerirei ,perciò, di provare
"tolti gli intonaci della (principale?) area sacramentale" o "area ( per la ) (destinata alla) celebrazione dei sacramenti".Vedi tu ;la tua chiesa io non la conosco.Informami.ciao.

devo dire che la "campata centrale" di viola pare buona,ma è quello che cerchi?

Altre possibilità: "spazio (cerchia) riservato/a  ai fedeli" o  "alle celebrazioni della  (di ) fede" o "per l'assemblea dei fedeli" o "per le celebrazioni assembleari" e varie
combinazioni dei differenti termini . Rinnovati saluti.


l


----------



## pizzi

Grazie per i suggerimenti , ma *campata centrale*, come già *navata*, sono termini spazialmente riduttivi. Cercavo qualcosa che definisse _tutti gli luoghi che l'occhio vede entrando in una chiesa, senza dover aprire porte_. Un modo che includesse la parte "pubblica" dell'interno di una chiesa.

Magari a qualcuno viene un'illuminazione tra cinque anni


----------



## longplay

Scusa, ma hai letto anche il mio messaggio 26? Possibile che "spazio sacramentale  e per le manifestazioni assembleari" o più semplicemente "sacramentale e assembleare"
non calzino ? Ma tu ci stai pensando o lasci il compito agli altri?  In ogni caso,  " tutti gli luoghi" del tuo messaggio 27 dovrebbe essere "tutti I luoghi" : distrazione ?


----------



## pizzi

Long , leggo sempre i post. Ti cito, e poi ti spiego perché ho scartato le tue ipotesi, delle quali comunque ti ringrazio , perché fanno riflettere sulla questione.



longplay said:


> Suggerirei ,perciò, di provare "tolti gli intonaci della (principale?) area sacramentale" o "area ( per la ) (destinata alla) celebrazione dei sacramenti"
> Altre possibilità: "spazio (cerchia) riservato/a  ai fedeli" o  "alle celebrazioni della  (di ) fede" o "per l'assemblea dei fedeli" o "per le celebrazioni assembleari" e varie combinazioni dei differenti termini.



_Area sacramentale, area destinata alla celebrazione dei sacramenti_ sono relative al presbiterio (con la minima uscita dell'officiante fuori da quest'area per l'Eucaristia).
_Spazio riservato ai fedeli e per l'assemblea dei fedeli_ è limitato alle navate, o comunque all'area calpestabile senza che arrivi qualche sagrestano a definirne i confini immateriali. Esclude quindi presbiterio e coro.
_L('area per l)e celebrazioni assembleari_ è quella che si avvicina di più, anche se - è una sottigliezza, lo so  - ma la presenza di altari nelle cappelle laterali potrebbe escludere queste ultime da una Messa celebrata sull'altare maggiore.

Forse _area destinata al culto_ è la soluzione migliore, come anche un semplice elenco iniziale delle parti della chiesa sulle quali sono state fatte le indagini: ma questo è un ottimo espediente *pratico* , che elude la domanda.

*Gli* luoghi: avevo scritto _gli spazi_, poi ho tolto solo il sostantivo per evitare ripetizioni con _spazialmente_. Sono assolta?  Vista anche la tarda età e gli occhiali spessi? Quindi leggo i post degli altri, e non rileggo i miei !


----------



## longplay

Cara pizzi,anch'io non sono giovanissimo.  Un'ultimo tentativo di suggerimento:   "SPAZI ECCLESIALI INTERNI"  O "INTERNI ECCLESIALI" . Non sono un esperto,ma, come tu
saprai , ECCLESIA si dovrebbe riferire a tutti i credenti, dai sacerdoti che celebrano ai fedeli che pregano e cantano. Fammi sapere. Per il resto, ti suggerirei di non badare
troppo alla ripetizioni dei vocaboli: è una vecchia mania dei puristi esagerati che,peraltro, non ho trovato quasi mai in altre lingue (ad esempio, l' inglese).


----------



## violadaprile

Non è una questione di purismo né men che meno di 'vecchie manie' , è una questione di stile che chiunque scriva sceglie e segue. Con diritto e ragione.

Secondo me ecclesiale (e ancor prima ecclesia) si riferisce alla comunità e non agli spazi fisici. Io a questo punto, come ha detto Piz prima, non penso che ci sia una esatta definizione.


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> "SPAZI ECCLESIALI INTERNI"  O "INTERNI ECCLESIALI"



Questo mi sembra un buon suggerimento . Anche se apparentemente non è tanto diverso da _spazi interni di una chiesa_, l'aggettivo *ecclesiale* riduce l'area proprio a quella che intendevo io, cioè esclude parti dell'edificio non adibite al culto, ma indubbiamente poste all'interno del corpo di fabbrica.

Viola, è istintivo ricondurre *ecclesiale* alla comunità dei fedeli, ma, in misura minore, il significato si estende anche ai luoghi fisici :
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ecclesiale/


----------



## violadaprile

Ottimo, Piz 
La definizione serviva a te


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Non è una questione di purismo né men che meno di 'vecchie manie' , è una questione di stile che chiunque scriva sceglie e segue. Con diritto e ragione.
> 
> Secondo me ecclesiale (e ancor prima ecclesia) si riferisce alla comunità e non agli spazi fisici. Io a questo punto, come ha detto Piz prima, non penso che ci sia una esatta definizione.


A COSTO DI CANCELLAZIONE, PER ECCLESIA TI HA RISPOSTO PIZZI - PER IL RESTO "......SPAZIALMENTE.......,.........DEFINIRE GLI SPAZI"  non mi sembra neanche
una ripetizione. Per questo dico di NON ESAGERARE , ricordando che non tutti i sostantivi (aggettivi,verbi, avverbi...) hanno sempre molti o infiniti sinonimi.E poi:
spazio=sostantivo; ecclesiale = aggettivo (= della ecclesia,per la ecclesia;pertinente all'intera comunità dei fedeli e alle sue attività).

Per aggiungere allegria,comunico che una bambina di 6 anni, interpellata sul nome dell' interno di una chiesa, mi ha risposto : "forse, CHIESILE".Forse fra 30-40 anni
sarà il giusto neologismo !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz  

Non ne sono molto sicura ... prendiamolo con le pinze : ho trovato  "vaso" (4.):  "... di pietra grigio-rossastra delle cave di Lifta (a nord-ovest di Gerusalemme); per l'esterno, la pietra rosa di Betlemme. Soltanto sei colonne di pietra rosa dividono l'interno in tre navate di eguale larghezza, così che il vaso della basilica sembra quasi un unico ambiente."


----------



## pizzi

Mi piace moltissimo ! Grazie, Anja !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ne sono contenta, Piz!


----------



## longplay

anja.ann post 35 - Mi pare ottimo . Bravissima, Anja !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, troppo buono Longplay  

Ad onor del vero, il merito va tutto a Filippo Titi  ... e al suo volume "Descrizione delle Pitture, Sculture e Architetture esposte in Roma"!
Nella scheda dedicata alla "_Basilica di Santa Maria de' Miracoli"  _fa riferimento "al vaso della chiesa ..."


----------



## longplay

Il Titi lo ha scritto (il vaso), ma tu l'hai trovato.Colombo ,per scoprire l'America che già stava al suo posto, come sai , ci mise anche del tempo.Salve.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna . Nonostante la tua famosa modestia, il merito è tuo  (sono pienamente d'accordo con _Lungogioco_). 

L'unico mio dubbio a questo punto è, se uno (italiano, ovviamente) che legge p.e. un articolo sul "vaso della cattedrale gotica di Santa Elisabetta" (si trova nella mia città), riuscirebbe a capire di che cosa si tratti ...


----------



## longplay

Basta spiegarlo in una nota o in una breve parentesi e poi usarlo liberamente.Sei d'accordo ?


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> Basta spiegarlo in una nota o in una breve parentesi e poi usarlo liberamente.Sei d'accordo ?


Sì, senza dubbio. Volevo solo dire che normalmente la parola "vaso" non è un termine sconusciuto, invece si tratta d'una parola che è ben conosciuta ed usata, ma ha delle connotazioni "normalmente" un po' diverse (almeno per me) ... Quindi qualche spiegazione nel testo (se non scritto appunto per esperti specializzati che automaticamente capirebbero il significato) ci serve.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro  

Grazie  e sì, ho avuto il tuo stesso dubbio circa la comprensione del termine, squisitamente tecnico, da parte di chi non è altrettanto specializzato tecnicamente; tuttavia, il settore in cui opera la nostra Piz permette, addirittura, richiede una terminologia specifica e, forse, calando "il vaso" nella frase completa il problema dell'ambiguità viene risolto.


----------



## VogaVenessian

E ... "spazio della navata occupato dall'assemblea dei fedeli".
Lunghetta, lo so ...e fuori tempo massimo.


----------



## pizzi

Voga, tesoro , navata è già stato accantonato nei # 8 e 27 . In ogni caso, grazie dell'apporto.

Circa la questione sollevata da francis, il dubbio l'avevo anch'io, ma l'ho superato in base a queste considerazioni:
1. Se nella relazione io scrivo _vaso_ in modo che si capisca con chiarezza cosa intendo, sto suggerendo un termine tecnico ai lettori.
2. Essendo questi storici dell'arte, vescovi ed architetti, e io un _vile meccanico_, non *dovrebbero* chiedermi cos'è il _vaso_...


----------



## VogaVenessian

pizzi said:


> Voga, tesoro , navata è già stato accantonato nei # 8 e 27 . In ogni caso, grazie dell'apporto...


Hai ragione ...mi piaceva "assemblea dei fedeli" non ancora uscito sulla ruota del lotto.


----------



## pizzi

Sulle ruote # 12 e 26 lp aveva già tirato in ballo i fedeli  in un concetto ripagnolo all'assemblea...


----------



## longplay

In: devoto-oli ho trova INVASO .3=ambito spaziale circoscritto e caretterizzato, per esempio da due serie di edifici.Ciò aumenta la mia "fiducia" per  il termine "vaso".


----------

